# LONDON | Wood Wharf | 205m | 187m | 173m | 150m | 128m | 106m | 92m | 90m | 89m | T/O



## nygirl

Oh hell yes!


----------



## zimba

cool stuff


----------



## Zenith

Dissapointed by the heights, but they are to be expected...at least that area will be heavily bulked out, which is a fantastic thing.


----------



## Flogging Molly

Dissappointed by the heights? They could be anything up to 235m

Sorry but that aint bad for a subsidary development to CW. I think it will be a superb development.


----------



## chjbolton

Oooooooh...

Canary *Warf*...
Wood *Warf*...

Took me such a long time to figure that out... I'm ashamed. hno::doh:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

chjbolton said:


> Oooooooh...
> 
> Canary *Warf*...
> Wood *Warf*...
> 
> Took me such a long time to figure that out... I'm ashamed. hno::doh:


That's W*h*arf :yes: 

kay:


----------



## TallBox

I count around 8?? towers (approx 100m+) in the massing models. Is that right?? Do they simply have an idea of how much floor space they intend to build, or have they gone ahead and allocated areas for each site??


----------



## El_Greco

Joka said:


> What's the time table for this Wood Warf? I'm a big fan of clusters, so I'm a big fan of this project.


We wont see any cores rising until Crossrail is completed I think.So we have about 10 years of waiting.


----------



## wjfox

^ Wood Wharf isn't dependent on Crossrail.


----------



## El_Greco

I know but the current public transport just wouldnt cope.


----------



## wjfox

I just found out the tallest tower will be 206m/57 storeys... :cheers:


----------



## Zenith

Flogging Molly said:


> Dissappointed by the heights? They could be anything up to 235m
> 
> Sorry but that aint bad for a subsidary development to CW. I think it will be a superb development.


235 oh...that isn't too bad at all actually.


----------



## chjbolton

NothingBetterToDo said:


> That's W*h*arf :yes:
> 
> kay:



Oooooh!! Cheeeeeers!
Did you really need to do that in public?!?

Now I really feel like an ass...

Or should I say arse?:lol:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

chjbolton said:


> Oooooh!! Cheeeeeers!
> Did you really need to do that in public?!?
> 
> Now I really feel like an ass...
> 
> Or should I say arse?:lol:


Public Humiliation is the only way people will learn 

lol - you're lucky you spelt Arse correctly...otherwise you would have been in for further embarrassment


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Wood Wharf site has been updated.

Old:










New:





































1.Blackwall Basin and 
Community Park 
2.Eastern Quarter and Basin 
3.Southern Esplanade 
4.Western Basin 
5.High Street – view A 
6.High Street – view B


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Hasn't this been Approved yet?


----------



## twilight_2008

It has indeed. Demolition of the current site was scheduled to start in January but nothing happened. But Ballymore and the others behind this said they were committed to building this


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Ok, it's just that the thread title still says Proposed. If we can get Will or another mod to change it, that would be great. This is one of my favourite projects in London, just because of the sheer size of it, it really will regenerate that area of the Docklands.


----------



## sunbeams

Any news re this proposal?


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

If there is any news, it will be posted here, rest assured.


----------



## wjfox

The masterplan was approved, and two of the towers from the masterplan were recently submitted for planning. That's all we know.


----------



## Darkest

"The master plan proposal is for a mixed use development. It would have 4,900,000 square feet of office space and around 1,500 homes, many of them much-needed affordable family units. The office space would effectively be a seamless expansion of the Canary Wharf business district, albeit not officially part of the Canary Wharf estate. The development consists of four skyscrapers of *2100-2200 ft, 2013 ft, 1959 ft, 1657* ft and a number of midrises."

Is that right?


----------



## droneriot

Somebody must have made a serious blunder in converting measuring units or something like that. Not that I'd mind a cluster of 600m tall towers rising in Europe.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*200m | 187m | 182m | 154m*

Update :



uk.de said:


> A part of the Wood Wharf site has been cleared for this:
> 
> (PA/11/01000)
> 
> Temporary use of part of the Wood Wharf site for a period of up to three
> years for event/exhibition use in the lead up to, during and after the
> London 2012 Olympic Games.
> The Wood Wharf site offers a fantastic opportunity to host a number of
> community and corporate events, which can complement the existing
> Canary Wharf Arts & Events programme, but in 2012 and in particular
> during the Olympic and Paralympic games will also become a destination
> for sporting and cultural events, highlighting the London Borough of
> Tower Hamlets (LBTH) role in the Olympics and the diversity of talent
> within the Borough.
> The application seeks the flexible use of the site within the proposed uses
> in order to meet the requirements for a range of events.
> 
> 30 April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 June


----------



## motion

This is exactly like Barangaroo in Sydney! Same architect too.




Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> And here are two more pictures of the APPROVED CONCEPT PLAN
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.barangaroosouth.com.au/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/go...cut-down-to-size/story-fn6b3v4f-1226004003507


209m,185m,185,170m,170m,140m+various90-140m


----------



## uk.de

*Canary Wharf buys out Wood Wharf partners*

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/01/18/canarywharf-idUKL6E8CI0P620120118

LONDON, Jan 18 (Reuters) - Canary Wharf Group has bought the full ownership of Wood Wharf Limited Partnership for 90.4 million pounds ($80.4 million), as it looks to take great control of the its east London financial hub expansion. 

The company, which is majority owned by Songbird Estates said on Wednesday it paid 52.4 million pounds for British Waterways' 50 percent interest in Wood Wharf, and 38 million pounds for Ballymore's 25 percent stake. 

Wood Wharf is behind a mixed use development scheme of the same name adjacent to the Canary Wharf estate, which in 2009 received planning consent for 4.8 million square feet, an area almost one third the size of the Canary Wharf estate. 

Canary Wharf Group already owned 25 percent of Wood Wharf. It said that it now had a development pipeline at Canary Wharf with planning permission for 5.29 million square feet. 

In September, the company told Reuters that it aimed to help double the size of Canary Wharf of the same name by 2021, soaking up capacity for an extra 100,000 passengers a day from Crossrail and undertaking demand-led developments. ($1 = 0.6513 British pounds) (Reporting by Brenda Goh; Editing by Hans-Juergen Peters)


----------



## Ni3lS

Good news. Just a sidenote, 90.4 million pounds is over a 100 million dollars


----------



## robhood

Ni3lS said:


> Good news. Just a sidenote, 90.4 million pounds is over a 100 million dollars


90.4 million pounds is over 140 millions dollars


----------



## cloud32

Good news!! This project looks really interesting. It includes some nice ideas which I wouldn't mind taking a look at if its ever built.


----------



## aarhusforever

Such a great and interesting project  I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## krkseg1ops

Wow, so many new buildings! I love it! And to the people that complain about boxiness of CW - I prefer having Chicago-style skyline at the CW and another one at CoL distinguished towers. Sort of like in NYC


----------



## PortoNuts

Let's keep fingers crossed. They will surely built it in several phases but one or two of those towers would be a good start.


----------



## SO143

New architects appointed for Wood Wharf










Canary Wharf Group plc has appointed architecture firm Terry Farrell and Partners (Farrells) to create a new masterplan for Wood Wharf, one of central London’s largest and most prestigious future development sites. 

The Group is revising the masterplan for the Wood Wharf site to cater for evolving market requirements. The new office, residential and retail development aims to attract a broader mix of future tenants, including growing firms in the creative media, technology and telecommunications sectors, building on the success of adjacent Canary Wharf and the Tech City cluster. 

Canary Wharf Group acquired the full rights to develop the site in January this year from previous joint venture partners Canal and River Trust (previously British Waterways) and Ballymore. The 20 acre site, which is immediately east of Canary Wharf, currently has outline planning approval for 4.7m sq. ft. of mixed use office, retail and residential space, about one third of the size of the existing Canary Wharf estate. 

The new Wood Wharf masterplan will be designed to improve integration with the surrounding residential community; provide flexible, bespoke office space for the dynamic business growth sectors in London and create unique cultural and retail amenities that will add to the East End’s reputation as the creative heart of London. The design brief will also call for attractive new waterside parks, European style-streets and squares as well as environmentally sustainable buildings. Overall density is likely to be similar to the currently consented masterplan, with an increased proportion of residential space, catering for increased demand for people to live close to their workplace. 

Ahead of development, the Group is looking at a range of temporary uses for Wood Wharf and has already installed temporary waterside parks and landscaping. These could include work space for start up companies, pop-up restaurants and cafés, street markets and performance spaces. The site hosted several of the world’s largest super yachts during the London 2012 games, which attracted thousands of visitors.

Sir George Iacobescu CBE, Chairman and Chief Executive of Canary Wharf Group plc said: “We are very pleased to welcome Terry Farrell and Partners on to the team to develop the design for Wood Wharf. The successful development of this site will be another massive piece added to the East End’s regeneration jigsaw. We can help London’s digital economy continue to thrive by providing growing businesses with bespoke office space and amenities, in close proximity to excellent transport, talent, clients and capital. The development of Wood Wharf will enhance London’s reputation as a business, lifestyle and cultural capital and further shift the City’s centre of gravity eastwards.”

[...]

http://www.property-magazine.eu/new-architects-appointed-for-wood-wharf-22405.html


----------



## Richardcornish

There was an exhibition for this last week in London, it will now be six tall towers and some mid rises, construction begins next year


----------



## Frankus Maximus

Richardcornish said:


> There was an exhibition for this last week in London, it will now be six tall towers and some mid rises, construction begins next year


*Indeed there was, here are a couple of photos from the exhibition taken by woodgnome:*


----------



## metroranger

^^
Mmm... a majority of tall building to the south of the site, that's a lot of shade for the rest of the site, could be dank and dingy in the afternoon. On the bright side, it will catch the sunrise when most people are asleep.


----------



## Ivanator

This is exactly what Canary Wharf needs! :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

metroranger said:


> ^^
> Mmm... a majority of tall building to the south of the site, that's a lot of shade for the rest of the site, could be dank and dingy in the afternoon. On the bright side, it will catch the sunrise when most people are asleep.


Not the worst scenario in the world. It's not like its a tower development planned for California. 

I think this a fantastic development! :cheers:


----------



## martinohsk

*Latest masterplan submitted*

Article from wharf.co.uk


Latest Wood Wharf masterplan by Martin Oh, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ Thats fantastic news! Great to hear. The design will look great in person.


----------



## martinohsk

A sharper rendition of the residential blocks by Stanton Williams. 

The Herzog & de Meuron tower obviously takes pride of place as the iconic building but these fillers have plenty of quality and class as well.


Wood Wharf - Stanton Williams by Martin Oh, on Flickr


----------



## Frankus Maximus

*Site preparation is now well underway:*









Photo by Chest.


----------



## Frankus Maximus

Tallest building the Herzog & de Meuron residential has been increased to 204m  and as can been seen in the photo above, now site prep.

Can we change the thread title please:

*Wood Wharf: £2bn expansion of Canary Wharf |204m/187m/173m/150m/128m/106m/92m/90m/89m | Site Prep*


----------



## Frankus Maximus




----------



## The Shard Baby

With thanks all round to the Canary Wharf Contractors team on the Romulus Barge at Wood Wharf for a fantastic first week of work experience on the project!:happy:

Enjoy!

From Monday (13/07/2015):

CIMG0871 by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - Coffer dam (13.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Another from Wednesday (14/07/2015):

Wood Wharf - Coffer dam (15.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

On site on Thursday (16/07/2015):

Wood Wharf - On site (16.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - Piling rig on rig (16.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - Ground testing (16.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - Secant wall (16.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - Male and female piles (16.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - The biggest piling rig in Europe by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - Phase 2 demolition (16.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - A and B by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - D and E by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

+ Another week yet to go!


----------



## The Shard Baby

My NEW A1 Building diagram:

Wood Wharf A1 Building HD South elevation diagram by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

Great stuff mate.


----------



## The Shard Baby

With great thanks again to the Wood Wharf team at Canary Wharf Contractors! I only just came to say hello! :happy:

From yesterday (05.10.2015):

Wood Wharf site excavations (05.10.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Wood Wharf Basement 2 excavated (05.10.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - Listed dock wall demolition (05.10.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - Coffer dam by definition (05.10.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Dollar Bay overlooking Wood Wharf construction (2) (05.10.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Baltimore Wharf overlooking Wood Wharf construction (05.10.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

Construction on-lookers by Luke, on Flickr

Wood Wharf by Luke, on Flickr

Wood Wharf by Luke, on Flickr

Wood Wharf by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9:


Wood Wharf - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Wood Wharf - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## Frankus Maximus




----------



## stop that

We have lift off, first tower crane is up now


----------



## The Shard Baby

Last summer I had 2 weeks of work experience with Canary Wharf Contractors on this project. Between now and then I have had to fight through, what has been the certainly the hardest academic year of my life so far. It was a complete suprise to me then that earlier this year, my work experience supervisor on Wood Wharf actually invited me back to have yet another two weeks on such a thrilling and wonderful project! So far I have been back on the Canary Wharf barges (site offices) for a week and I am saddened to comprehend that I have just a week left before I go again! Since working on the project last year I now anticipate studying both architecture and engineering at university. For now I am loving every minute of it and I can't get enough of the scale of what is going on and admiring all the attention to detail that is happening to get this off the ground!

Unlike last year, I haven't been on site (yet hopefully), although I have taken photographs of the site throughout the week and this thread is due an update. 

From Monday (11.07.2016):

Wood Wharf - One Park Drive progress (11.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

Wood Wharf Cranes & Baltimore Wharf Tower (11.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

From Tuesday (12.07.2016):

Wood Wharf Phase One site overview (12.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - One Park Drive progress (12.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

From Thursday (14.07.2016):

Wood Wharf - Tower Crane 1 (14.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - One Park Drive progress (14.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

From yesterday (15.07.2016):

Wood Wharf - Piers progress (15.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

More to come next week!


----------



## The Shard Baby

As promised 

From Monday 18.07.2016:

Wood Wharf - Site overview from Montgomery Street (18.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - One Park Drive - Working on the core (18.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

Wood Wharf site from Montgomery Street (18.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

From Tuesday 19.07.2016:

Wood Wharf - Retained old dock wall site access ramp (19.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - Piling rigs & Crawler cranes (19.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - Exposed foundations (19.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr


----------



## The Shard Baby

Then on last Wednesday, I finally got onto site! :happy:

Of course, as you may know I can only publish online what is already in the public domain, so here is a special selection of my photos which I can show to you! kay:


Wood Wharf - A plot site overview (20.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - Road block progress (20.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - One Park Drive Ground Floor rebar (20.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - One Park Drive Above ground rebar (20.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

25 Canada Square from One Park Drive site (20.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - Working underground (20.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr
Although I think I can get away with this one! 

Wood Wharf - Basement 1 in persepctive (20.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

+From Thursday 21.07.2016:

Wood Wharf - View from A2 plot (21.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr

Again a huge thank you for everyone who supported me on my work experience at CWCL. I was having the time of my life and I think I am definitely going to apply to work there again when I have the chance! :hug:

Diagrams are coming - soon!


----------



## stop that

This is clearly under construction now, cores visibly rising, could a mod please move it to the construction forum when you have time, many thanks


----------



## The Shard Baby

Tower Crane 5 (for E1/E2 buildings) installation, from Thursday (25.08.2016):

Wood Wharf - TC5 installation (25.08.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Core Rising:


IMG_9048.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


IMG_9050.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

Core rising. :cheers:

chest:


----------



## The Shard Baby

From Wednesday (12.04.2017):

Wood Wharf - 8 Water Street (A2), 10 Park Drive (A3) & The Grid (E1&E2) under construction (12.04.2017) (1) by The Shard Baby 1998, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - 10 Park Drive (A3) & The Grid (E1&E2) under construction (12.04.2017) (1) by The Shard Baby 1998, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - The Grid (E1&E2) under construction (12.04.2017) (1) by The Shard Baby 1998, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - 8 Water Street (A2) & 10 Park Drive (A3) under construction (12.04.2017) by The Shard Baby 1998, on Flickr

Wood Wharf - 8 Water Street (A2), 10 Park Drive (A3) & The Grid (E1&E2) under construction (12.04.2017) (2) by The Shard Baby 1998, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

randolph:


----------



## the man from k-town

they gained new land for those towers? that's an immense project. good economy boost for London


----------



## MarkCW

Lunchtime iPhone snap:

Untitled by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Core Rising:


IMG_9314.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


IMG_9314.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

MarkCW:


----------



## PortoNuts

Union Man:


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

Potto


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

gustaveau


----------



## PortoNuts

XL Industries:


----------



## PortoNuts

pedro-Silesia:


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

lumberjack:


2P2A1801 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A1823 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Master_Builder from Novotel Canary Wharf.


----------



## PortoNuts

Core Rising.


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## zwamborn

2018-02-26 by Core Rising


----------



## PortoNuts

Chest


----------



## kanye

X-post


geogregor said:


> DSC02951 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC02952 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC02959 by Geogregor*, on Flickr





Watersedge said:


> IMG_0081 by Chris Murray, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0085 by Chris Murray, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0083 by Chris Murray, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon

This is London's finest building


----------



## PortoNuts

Chest and athurstudent.


----------



## Tupac96

Update



arthurstudent said:


> [/url]Untitled by Arthurstudent, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Arthurstudent, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

One Park Drive, Canary Wharf by Rory Bergin, on Flickr










Wood Wharf by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## zwamborn

2019-02-01 by SE9 










2019-02-16 by chest


----------



## PortoNuts

photo by Chest


----------



## szkic

What an amazing skyline!


----------



## PortoNuts

chest:


----------



## Torch

The new video of B1M (a youtube channel about projects and construction) is about One Park Drive and the Wood Wharf district:


----------



## shard97

Baltimore Wharf and Madison by Ryan Trower, on Flickr


Wood Wharf by Ryan Trower, on Flickr


Wood Wharf by Ryan Trower, on Flickr


Wood Wharf by Ryan Trower, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Chest take some fantastic shots of London:



chest said:


> Canary Wharf, on Flickr
> 
> Canary Wharf, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC03415 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03474 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03588 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

Pretty cool. 
I assume this has topped out?


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 30:*
Spring sky over Canary Wharf by RJS London, on Flickr

*May 5:*
Canary Wharf by Bex Walton, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Today I took plenty of photos, will have to split into a few posts:

DSC02581 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02582 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02588 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02591 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02603 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02605 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02606 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02611 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02615 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02617 by Geogregor*, on Fli


----------



## geogregor

DSC02619 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02623 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02627 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02631 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02638 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02642 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02654 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02661 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02662 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02664 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02665 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02667 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Next phase:

DSC02641 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02694 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02697 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02710 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02713 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02730 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02750 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02755 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02760 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02764 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02765 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02772 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

OK, I think that's it


----------



## geogregor

DSC04033 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04030 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04042 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03930 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03999 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC08150 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08167 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Phase two still not visible above the fence:

DSC08162 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

New public space has opened:

DSC08154 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08159 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Looks good quality:

DSC08296 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08306 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08320 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08328 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

August 16 by SSC user @chest
_MG_2446 by ben veasey, on Flickr

_MG_2448 by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/5

From North Greenwich, Canary Wharf, London, England, United Kingdom, GB, Europe by godrick, on Flickr

From North Greenwich, Canary Wharf, London, England, United Kingdom, GB, Europe by godrick, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 6 by SSC user @chest 

_16A4262 by ben veasey, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 21:*
London City Skyline by Seán Noel O'Connell, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 26

One Park Drive, Canary Wharf, London Docklands by Nigel Turner, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 1

City Sunset... by Aleem Yousaf, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/3

Canary Wharf over the River Thames, East Greenwich, London, England, United Kingdom, UK, Europe by godrick, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/14

Canary Wharf and the O2 by Sue Hutton ARPS, on Flickr

10/19

Canary Wharf by night by 0xMorgane, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 25

Autumn in the City... by Aleem Yousaf, trên Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC03818 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03822 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03824 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC04322 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04321 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/19

Bright Lights... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/6

Canary by Ross, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Phase 1:

DSC05338 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Some of the low cranes from the phase 2 are being dismantled, I assume they finished the basement floors:

DSC05341 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Taller crane seems to be staying:

DSC05343 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

That is a very nice new cluster.


----------



## hkskyline

geogregor said:


> Herzog & de Meuron unveils cylindrical skyscraper at Canary Wharf
> 
> 
> Swiss architecture studio Herzog & de Meuron has completed the One Park Drive residential skyscraper at Canary Wharf in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dezeen.com


I wonder if they designed the way the windows jut out to maximize each unit's privacy?

Here is a unit tour :


----------



## hkskyline

7/20

Canary Wharf by Frodalia, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/25










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419316187696095232


----------



## hkskyline

7/29

Three Mills Island aerial image - music event setting up in Three Mills Park in London by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/29

Original Form - 23346 by Patrick Collins, on Flickr

Metamorphosis - 23345 by Patrick Collins, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 29

One Park Drive - 23373 by Patrick Collins, trên Flickr

One Park Drive - 23372 by Patrick Collins, trên Flickr

10 George Street - 23374 by Patrick Collins, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/29

Untitled by Malcolm Parsley, on Flickr

7/31

London Skyline inc Canary Wharf by Justa1972, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/4

North Greenwich by jdfrick2, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423173424004882435


----------



## hkskyline

8/5

Devout + B1003 + B51 (2) @ Woolwich Reach 05-08-21 by A Christy, on Flickr

Maestro Sapphire (14) @ Thames Refinery 05-08-21 by A Christy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425374649060368385


----------



## hkskyline

8/8

Thames trip, Canary Wharf by boudica2008, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/12

BG Walkers Mill Harbour to Mudchute (67) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr

BG Walkers Mill Harbour to Mudchute (62) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr

BG Walkers Mill Harbour to Mudchute (58) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC01918 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/13

Canary Highway by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/14

IMG_9548 by Zefrographica, on Flickr

IMG_9549 by Zefrographica, on Flickr

IMG_9550 by Zefrographica, on Flickr

IMG_9590 by Zefrographica, on Flickr

IMG_9582 by Zefrographica, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427522204300836866


----------



## redcode

jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427555960084746243


----------



## hkskyline

8/15

Canary Wharf Buildings by Sebastian Doe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

emilyjanelovell


----------



## hkskyline

* New Homes Awards: east London’s architectural tour de force in fresh wave of glamorous homes for prime postcodes *
Evening Standard _Excerpt_
Sep 16, 2021

Traditionally, Londoners have looked west for fun and fashion, and it has taken a generation to banish the thought that Docklands is the back of beyond. The former eastern frontierland now rivals “central” London in many ways, attracting not just shoppers and pleasure seekers but movers and shakers from other parts of the capital.

...

This includes skyscrapers for living in rather than working in. And none is better than One Park Drive, a cylindrical high-rise designed by celebrated architects Herzog & de Meuron, of Tate Modern fame.

Standing in stark contrast to the oblong office blocks that surround it, the 483-apartment tower is an architectural tour de force. Part of a new mini district on the Canary Wharf estate, the building was designed from the inside out.

Rather than boxy flats stacked on top of each other, the tower’s façade comprises three distinct design elements, or residential zones. And while the exterior is rounded, interiors mostly have regular straight lines. “Circular buildings are challenging when it comes to floorplans as you need specific furniture or end up with lots of dead space,” says director Brian De’ath, director of developer Canary Wharf Group. “This building was designed from the inside out. It has superb external impact but works well internally and is beautiful, too.”

More : Striking homes in new mini districts from White City to Canary Wharf


----------



## redcode

ChaseEvansLtd









CeciliaGudino2


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CT9-RTHIKGP/


----------



## hkskyline

9/16

VSV 50 (2) @ DSEI 2021 RVD 16-09-21 by A Christy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

antoninaburton


----------



## hkskyline

9/17

Canary Wharf from Greenwich by Merlin 5, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

shoottothrilm50









jbromhead87


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440290333317746691










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440351957156188160


----------



## redcode

Sep 21

Looking towards Canary Wharf from London City Airport 21st Sept 2021 4 by BristolRE2007, on Flickr

South Dock, Canary Wharf, London by Nigel Turner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* UAE-Born Brand, The London Project, To Expand Globally With Confirmed Openings In Dubai Marina And London’s Canary Wharf *
The Arabian Marketr _Excerpt_
Sep 22, 2021

Dubai Bluewaters front row multifaceted dining and lifestyle destination, The London Project has revealed its plans for expansion in the UAE and internationally, with outlets confirmed to open in Dubai Marina and London’s Canary Wharf next year, followed by Miami and Barcelona in 2023.

Now under construction in Marina Walk, Dubai Marina, The London Project’s second UAE outpost is penned to open in March 2022 and will see one jaw-dropping venue house three spectacular brand-new licensed concepts across three floors. Employing diverse disciplines from across the experiential spectrum; from theatre to cutting-edge display technology, their vision is to create venues and experiences which go beyond a bar or a restaurant and provide lasting memories of a true lifestyle destination for their audience. Seamlessly combining a curated mix of tasteful cuisine, thoughtful mixology, energy-inducing entertainment, and a bustling atmosphere, the scene will present a day-to-night experience like no other.

Representing the brand’s first international outpost, next The London Project will make its flagship entry to the UK and the city that inspired the concept. With its flag set to unfurl in London’s upscale Canary Wharf district, The London Project will take up residency in a unique, overwater location in Water Square, Wood Wharf. In true Project form, the floating multi-level venue will see three innovative new concepts created under one roof, in addition to an in-house operational gin distillery, whiskey club, and a rooftop podcast studio as part of the brand’s very own media arm, London Project Live.

More : UAE-Born Brand, The London Project, To Expand Globally With Confirmed Openings In Dubai Marina And London’s Canary Wharf - AM Marketing, Media, Advertising News in MENA


----------



## redcode

Sep 22

Canary Wharf, London, UK 2021. by Deborah Chambre Young, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London, UK 2021. by Deborah Chambre Young, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/22

Night view of Canary Wharf, London, UK 2021. by Deborah Chambre Young, on Flickr

Night view of Canary Wharf, London, UK 2021. by Deborah Chambre Young, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

DanSmith_Writer









fatmuffinphotography


















sukhi_singh_gill


----------



## Kumasi

Are there any buildings still under construction or in Prep stage? Judging by the latest posts, there just doesn't seem to be a lot of new activity going on. The same goes for the South Quay Plaza thread.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Kumasi said:


> Are there any buildings still under construction or in Prep stage? Judging by the latest posts, there just doesn't seem to be a lot of new activity going on. The same goes for the South Quay Plaza thread.


There's a building in SQP that just got out of the ground. Not sure about Wood Wharf though.


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> There's a building in SQP that just got out of the ground. Not sure about Wood Wharf though.


I believe these two cores are part of Wood Wharf too









IanR_1970

here's another view, taken Sep 21

South Dock, Canary Wharf, London by Nigel Turner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Scie rosse / Red trails (Royal Victoria Docks, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Canary Wharf Panorama night by Ana Afonso, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kumasi said:


> Are there any buildings still under construction or in Prep stage? Judging by the latest posts, there just doesn't seem to be a lot of new activity going on. The same goes for the South Quay Plaza thread.


Supposedly the whole project will finish by 2023.









Wood Wharf: Canary Wharf's plans for new urban district revealed


The development will feature 3,600 new homes and is expected to create 20,000 jobs.



www.bbc.com


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444618095633518592


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445483656424747013


----------



## hkskyline

9/24

1 Park Drive / Sep &#x27;21 by Images George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/6 










Source :  Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

Drone footage of Canary Wharf - head past 0:30


----------



## hkskyline

10/10










Source : Twitter @ bailey_patrick


----------



## geogregor

P1060299 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060294 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/11

London City Airport (13) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU6M-L4I1s_/


----------



## redcode

Oct 13









Lights in the Water by Robin McSKelly on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* How Canary Wharf is changing the face of luxury renting *
Luxury London _Excerpt_
Oct 15, 2021

If you haven’t been to Canary Wharf recently, you’re in for a surprise. Jump on the Jubilee Line and head east and you’ll find an area almost unrecognisable from its business roots.

Emerging from the subterranean station into the picturesque Jubilee Park, one is struck by the palpable buzz in the air – 300 shops, bars, and restaurants have made the Wharf a premium destination. The culinary scene is booming, with many making a beeline here in the evenings and on weekends specifically to sample the latest restaurant du jour.

...

A high proportion of these Canary Wharf habitués are residents of Vertus who have chosen to rent here. Perhaps they've found the perfect London pied-à-terre in Canary Wharf, or, more often than not, they’re simply after a hassle-free, commitment-free arrangement.

...

Vertus is the Estate’s very own renting group. It looks after three buildings in Canary Wharf: 10 George Street, 8 Water Street and Newfoundland. Apartments are fully furnished and ready to rent, with the added benefits of simple registration, flexible tenancies, and, of course, a thriving community.

10 George Street’s 327 apartments overlook the gardens and boardwalks of Wood Wharf, Canary Wharf’s newest district. All Vertus residents enjoy the core amenities of a lounge, roof terrace, self-service bar and private dining room in their building as part of ‘Club Vertus’. At 10 George Street, the lounge opens onto a terrace where residents can enjoy dockside views from Mediterranean-style day beds, the self-service bar has a coffee machine and wine dispenser, and the 24/7 gym offers both classes and personal training options. It is, perhaps, unsurprising that 10 George Street has been voted the Best Rated Residential Development in London on independent review platform HomeViews.

More : https://luxurylondon.co.uk/house/pr...nd-residential-leasing-in-canary-wharf-vertus


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVDHqZroJN2/


----------



## redcode

antoninaburton


----------



## Ecopolisia

What's being building in front of One Canada Sqaure. Talking about cover it entirely up from that angle, well unless the up-coming building it's much lower of course..lol..Just curiously asking? I'd appreciate it😅😉👍


----------



## geogregor

Ecopolisia said:


> What's being building in front of One Canada Sqaure. Talking about cover it entirely up fro that angle, well unless the up-coming building it's much lower of course..lol..Just curiously asking? I'd appreciate it😅😉👍


It will be hotel:









One Charter Street — Wood Wharf - Canary Development


Stylish East London Aparthotel brand Locke are coming to Canary Wharf’s new Wood Wharf district. We look at their offering, and competitors in the area.



www.canarydevelopment.com



















Wood Wharf B2, Canary Wharf : Peter Dann







www.peterdann.com


----------



## redcode

Oct 16









BigHints


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVD_TyHoPXH/


----------



## hkskyline

10/14 





Source :  Joe Willems from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

10/17

Docklands panorama by Trevor Hart, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1060633 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451954605567496198


----------



## hkskyline

* Luxury Canary Wharf flats going for lower rent set by the council *
East London Advertiser _Excerpt_
Oct 25, 2021

Hundreds of flats are being offered to people on Tower Hamlets Council’s waiting list at controlled lower rents in a private development next to Canary Wharf.

The council has set rents for 143 flats in two of the three blocks at the Wood Wharf waterside neighbourhood in the new Harbord Square complex, with one in 10 designed with disabled accessibility. 

Tenants have already started moving into the development, with the first families arriving in the summer. 

The remaining 176 apartments in the 27-storey third block, ranging from studio to three bedrooms, are set at “discount market” rents between £269 and £323 a week. These all have balconies with views looking across Greenwich and the Thames Barrier. 

The Harbord Square development of more than 300 homes at Wood Wharf is managed by the Pinnacle Group for Canary Wharf. 

More : Luxury Canary Wharf flats going for lower rent set by the council


----------



## geogregor

P1060849 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060853 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060843 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060844 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Ecopolisia

What are they building in the last image. Anyone? I would really appreciate that✌👍😌😉


----------



## geogregor

Ecopolisia said:


> What are they building in the last image. Anyone? I would really appreciate that✌👍😌😉


Probably building G7:









But I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## hkskyline

10/28

City View, Canary Wharf and Isle of Dogs viewed from Lewisham by Timothy Hart, on Flickr

Canary Wharf and Isle of Dogs viewed from Greenwich by Timothy Hart, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 30

Canary Sunset by Ross Farnham, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Herzog & de Meuron: ‘Architecture is the art of facts. We shouldn’t have a moralistic standpoint’*
The Guardian _Excerpt_
Oct 31, 2021

Next month, a mighty new art museum opens in Hong Kong, billed as the most significant in the continent of Asia, whose waterside facade features a vertical digital screen the size of a football pitch. It does this in the middle of the political storm caused by the Chinese government’s national security law, which threatens to crush the museum’s promises of freedom of expression.

On the outskirts of Cambridge, England, the finishing touches are being applied to the crystalline new headquarters of AstraZeneca, the pharmaceutical company whose Covid vaccine has made it a global household name. In Jerusalem, just across the road from the Israeli parliament building, a new national library is under construction, with the stated aim of serving all the communities and faiths of a violently divided country.

These buildings are designed by the same architects, Herzog and de Meuron, a practice who, from their serene Rhine-side studios in the Swiss city of Basel, send forth their designs to places of power and sometimes conflict around the world. Their current clutch of projects recently completed or near completion also includes a skyscraper in Canary Wharf and a complex of studios and workshops for the Royal College of Art, both in London, and major art museums in Seoul and Duisburg, Germany. A large hospital in Denmark is under construction, and their renovation of a Basel concert hall opened last year.

More : Herzog & de Meuron: ‘Architecture is the art of facts. We shouldn’t have a moralistic standpoint’


----------



## hkskyline

11/6

Canary Wharf by Joe Hayhurst, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/18

Isle of dogs by Robin Sharvell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/25

Canary Wharf from Addington Hills by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/20

DCS_6733-1 by Jeff Thomas, on Flickr

DCS_6586-1 by Jeff Thomas, on Flickr

CANARY WHARF 3 by Jeff Thomas, on Flickr

CANARY WHARF 1 by Jeff Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/1

Millwill Dock, Isle of Dogs by Wajid Qureshi, on Flickr

Millwill dock, Isle of Dogs, cold winter morning by Wajid Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/2

Plexus by Ian Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/5

WOLWA 121 by Thierry, on Flickr

WOLWA 167 by Thierry, on Flickr

WOLWA 169 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/10

Canary Wharf08 by che1899, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/1

Canary Wharf by duncan c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/1

Canary Wharf by Florin Radu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ MacPsych


----------

